# [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010



## McZonk (16. Mai 2010)

*[Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Lang lies man die Endkunden warten und schließlich fand Nvidias GTX 400-Serie dann mit großer Verspätung den Weg auf den Markt. Jedoch fuhr der GF100-Chip nicht nur Lob ein: Heiß, laut und stromhungrig waren Begriffe, welche die Tests und Foren prägten. Zwei dieser Umstände wollen wir heute entgegenwirken und testen Wasserkühler für die GTX 480, die Lautheit und Temperaturen auf ein angenehmes Niveau drücken sollen.*​​_Dieses Roundup soll stetig um Neuerscheinungen erweitert werden. _​Bisher im Test befinden sich:


> Aqua Computer  aquagrafx GTX 480
> EK Waterblocks EK-FC  480 GTX
> Koolance VID-NX480
> Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Die Testkandidaten im Detail
Aqua Computer aquagrafx GTX 480
EK Waterblocks EK-FC 480 GTX
Koolance VID-NX480
Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480
XSPC Razor GTX480 *  NEU!*
Danger Den DD-GTX480 Nickel Top Copper Base *  NEU!*
 
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Die Testbasis / Vorbereitungen an der Grafikkarte
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse
GPU-Temperaturen
PCB-Temperaturen
Durchfluss
 
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links
Die  Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Testkandidaten im Detail*​

> Die einzelnen Kühler werden jeweils ausführlich im Spoiler  vorgestellt. Hierzu gehört dann auch ein gezielter Blicke auf den  Innenaufbau, ebenso wie auf den Lieferumfang. So kann jeder Leser  selbst entscheiden, welchen Kühler er sich näher anschauen will, oder ob  er nur einen kurzen Blick auf die Testkandidaten wirft und dann den  Diagrammen den Vorzug gibt.


*Aqua Computer aquagrafx GTX 480*​Die Firma Aqua Computer aus Gleichen stellte bereits sehr früh einen passenden Vollkupferkühler für die Geforce GTX 480 vor, der mit einigen Verbesserungen zu den bisher erhältlichen Fullcoverkühlern aufwartet. Hierbei wird der Kühler aus einem Kupferblock gefräst und ist mit einem Edelstahlblech abgeschlossen. Anschluss findet er über ein seitlich angebrachtes POM-Terminal.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Spoiler



*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der Fullcover-Wasserkühler erreicht den Käufer in einem dünnen Karton. Ob dieser in Zukunft bedruckt wird, weiß man im Hause Aqua Computer noch nicht. Im Inneren findet sich der Kühler in Luftpolsterfolie getrennt vom üppigen Lieferumgang vor. Nebst bebilderter Anleitung in Deutsch, findet sich das Montagezubehör und eine Backplate im Lieferumfang. Letztere soll für einen guten Anpressdruck auf den Spannungswandlern sorgen. Eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste vermisst man leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Der Kühlblock weiß bei der Verarbeitung zu überzeugen. Diese findet im Übrigen direkt hier in Deutschland im eigenen Hause statt. Sämtliche Kontaktflächen an der Unterseite sind hochglanzpoliert und nur kleinere Oxidationen zeigen die Empfindlichkeit des Kupfers - hier wäre eine Vernickelte Version, wie man sie aus dem A-C-Shop kennt eine wünschenswerte Alternative. Das Edelstahl gibt sich in sauber  gebürsteter Optik mit passender Gravur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Verarbeitung sei hier noch ein Making-of-Video von Aqua Computer selbst verlinkt, welches tolle Einblicke in die Fertigung des Wasserkühlers gibt:
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E​
*Montage*

Die Montage gestaltet sich recht einfach. Lediglich das Anbringen der Distanzhülsen auf der Rückseite mutiert zum Geduldsakt. Da der Kühler beidseitig über Distanzhülsen verfügt und über die Backplate zusätzlich stabilisiert wird, ist ein Verziehen der Karte ausgeschlossen. Im Übrigen arbeitet man im Hause Aqua Computer sehr genau und der Kühler passte perfekt auf die Grafikkarte. Der Kontakt gestaltete sich auch auf den Speicherchips sehr gut (hier kommt schließlich nur Wärmleitpaste zum Einsatz). Einzig der Knick am Edelstahlblech auf der Rückseite kann beim Betrieb in einem SLI-Verbund zu Problemen führen, wenn zwei nahe zusammen liegende Slots genutzt werden. Hier sollte vor dem Einschalten kontrolliert werden, dass sich die Karten nicht berühren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Der Innenaufbau fällt dank äußerst flacher Bauweise des Kühlers mit sehr  breiten Kanälen aus, was dem Kühler zu höherem Durchfluss verhelfen  soll. Die Kühlstruktur hat man bei Aqua Computer stark überarbeitet. Diese ist nun über der GPU  sehr massiv ausgeführt und hat im hinteren Teil zusätzliche Finnen für die Spannungwandler. Der Wasserstrom muss beim aquagrafx GTX 480 allerdings im Form der sehr feinen Kühlstruktur über der GPU einen Engpass durchqueren, ob sich das wohl auf den Durchfluss auswirkt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*EK Waterblocks EK-FC 480 GTX*​EK Waterblocks mit Firmensitz in Slowenien hat bereits Jahre lang fest  Fuss auf dem Wakü-Markt gefasst. Auch in diesem Roundup findet sich ein  Kühler mit typischer EK-Wellenstruktur wieder, der EK-FC 480 GTX in der  Nickelversion mit schwarzem POM-Deckel. Alternativ ist dieser Kühler auch mit  Plexiglasdeckel oder kupfernem Boden lieferbar.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spoiler



*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Geliefert wird der Kühler in einer Retailverpackung in Form eines bedrucktem  Pappkartons. Die Aufteilung im Innern ist durchdacht und der Kühler gut gepolstert. Der Lieferumfang ist vollständig -  lediglich eine Wärmeleitpaste fehlt auch hier. Praktisch: Ein passender Inbusschlüssel für die Blindstopfen liegt bei. Ebenso sind mehr Schrauben als benötigt mitgeliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Bei der Verarbeitung hat man im Hause EK Waterblocks keine Fehler  gemacht, sie ist schlichtweg perfekt. Durch die Nickelschicht auf dem Kupfer ist der  Kühler zudem weniger anfällig gegen unschöne Verfärbungen, wie wir sie  von reinem Kupfer kennen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, sollte daher gleich zum  vernickelten Kühler greifen. Die gesamte Oberfläche gibt sich in spiegelblanker Optik. Der POM-Deckel ist ebenfalls sauber gearbeitet und trägt eine tiefe Gravur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Montage*

Die bebilderte Montageanleitung gibt einem trotz Ausführung in Englisch die wichtiges Schritte mit auf den Weg, allerdings weißt sie einige kleine Fehler auf (beinhaltet falsche Schraubanzahlen oder Bilder einer CPU anstatt einer Grafikkarte). Der GPU Rahmen um die GPU schützt vor Verkannten des Kühlers und dem Verziehen der gesamten Grafikkarte. Hiergegen hat man zudem Distanzhülsen beigelegt die dem Kühler untergelegt werden. Die Montage ist dabei etwas fummelig. Ebenso nervenaufreibend gibt sich das zuschneiden der Wärmeleitpads, die für jeden Speicherbaustein einzeln geschnitten werden müssen. Etwas längere Pads, oder bereits perforierte Pads hätten hier Abhilfe geschaffen. Die Passgenauigkeit ist gut und die Grafikkarte verzieht sich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Im Inneren gibt es bekannte Optik in Form der typischen und massiven Wellenstruktur auf der GPU. Dabei sind breite und tiefe Kanäle ein Garant für hohen Durchfluss. Der Wasserfluss wird bewusst bis in die hinterste Ecke des Kühlers  geführt, um auch die Spannungswandler mit zusätzlichen Kühlfinnen auf Temperatur zu halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Koolance VID-NX480*​Vom amerikanischen Wasserkühlungsspezialisten Koolance findet sich der VID-NX480 ins Roundup ein. Dieser passt auf das Referenzdesign der Geforce GTX 480. Neu dabei ist ein Lichtmodul, welches den Kühler im Betrieb blau illuminiert - mehr dazu gibt es im_ Spoiler_.

Der Fullcoverkühler gibt sich in der üblichen Koolance-Optik im  dunklen Nickel mit Plexiglas Zwischenstück.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Spoiler



*Verpackung und  Lieferumfang*

 Den Anwender erreicht der Kühlblock in einer großen Retailverpackung. Das Innere gibt sich aufgeräumt und der Lieferumfang fällt erstaunlich umfangreich aus. Sehr löblich: Eine Wärmeleitpaste findet sich ebenso wie Unterlegscheiben für die Schrauben im Lieferumfang. Zudem gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Wärmeleitpaddicken in großer Menge. Auf eine Anleitung verzichtet Koolance leider und es muss das Internet bemüht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Die äußere Verarbeitung des rund 120 Euro teuren Kühlers  ist  sehr gut. Das vernickelte Kupfer gibt sich durchgehend mit Hochglanzoptik und weist keinerlei Makel auf. Der Kühler schützt die Karte durch  Distanzstücke (alle bereits sauber eingeschraubt) vor Verwindung. Der Edelstahldeckel ist ebenfalls poliert und wird vom Koolance-Schriftzug geschmückt, welcher leichte Verfärbungen aufweist (da hergestellt durch  Laserschneiden). Die Liebe geht bis ins Detail und so findet sich zwischen den weit auseinanderliegenden Anschlussgewinden noch Plexiglas mit einem eingefrästen Koolanceschriftzug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Besonderheit: Beleuchtungsmodul

*Der Hersteller liefert beim VID-NX480 ein Beleuchtungsmodul mit zwei blauen LEDs mit, welche im hinteren Teil des Kühlers ihren Platz finden. Anschluss erhalten sie praktisch über den 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss der Grafikkarte. Ein toller Effekt, der mit etwas Bastelarbeit auch auf andere Farben umgerüstet werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Montage*

Theoretisch gelingt die Montage dem versierten Anwender auch ohne die Anleitung aus dem Internet, dennoch ist sie ein Blick wert. Koolance legt eine erstaunlich große Menge an Wärmeleitpads bei, sodass zwischen zwei Dicken gewählt werden kann. Auch "Verschneiden" ist somit erlaubt. Dank Anleitung lassen sich schnell passende Stücke zurecht schneiden und dem Zusammenbau steht nichts mehr im Wege. Dabei werden auch die Spulen der Spannungsversorgung gekühlt. Sehr positiv sind die Unterlegscheiben unter den Schraubköpfen, die Kratzer auf der Platine effektiv unterbinden. Negativ ist dagegen, dass sich das PCB trotz der Distanzhülsen am Kühler bei zu starkem Festdrehen der Schrauben rund um die Speicherchips verzieht. Die Grafikkarte sollte daher vor dem Einbau nochmal kontrolliert werden. Koolance verzichtet im Übrigen auf zusätzliche Verschraubungen durch die Belüftungsöffnung, wie wir sie von Aqua Computer und EK Waterblocks kennen, um einen besseren Anpressdruck auf den Spannungswandlern zu erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
* Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Im Inneren des VID-NX480 zeigt sich nach dem Betrieb ein erschreckendes Bild. Starke Verfärbungen und wild verteiltes Fett dominieren die Ansicht. Der Grund liegt hier darin, dass Koolance die O-Ring-Dichtung mit einer großen Menge Fett montiert. Dieses verfärbte sich im Betrieb mit dest. Wasser reproduzierbar. Es kann aber Entwarnung gegeben werden, da sich die Verfärbungen/das Fett mit einfachem Waschbenzin entfernen lassen. Die sehr feine Kühlstruktur sollte im Übrigen regelmäßig kontrolliert werden, da sie sich schnell zusetzt.

Direkt in die Bodenplatte bringt der Hersteller sehr feine, gerade Kühlfinnen ein. Auch über den Spannungswandlern findet sich eine derartige Struktur - hier hat Koolance stark dazu gelernt und die Bedeutung der Spannungswandlerkühlung erkannt. Die Wasser-Kanäle befinden sich im Plexiglasteil des Kühlers. Die bisher typisch rote O-Ring-Dichtung weicht nun einem schwarzen Pendanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
*Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480*​Ebenfalls aus Deutschland - genauer gesagt aus Waren an der Müritz - fand sich der jüngste Watercool-Spross in die Testrunde ein. Der Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480 lässt den von früher bekannten, typischen modularen Aufbau vermissen. Schon geraume Zeit nutzt der Hersteller nun spezielle Lösungen für eine Grafikkartengeneration. Der massive Kupfer-Kühlblock gefällt mit Gravur und einer Edelstahlblende.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Spoiler



*Verpackung und  Lieferumfang*

 Watercool liefert seinen Komplettkühler in einer bunt bedruckten  Retailverpackung aus. Darin befindet sich der Kühler nebst  Montagematerial und bebilderter Montageanleitung gut gepolstert. Sämtliche Teile sind einzeln eingeschweißt und der  Lieferumfang ist gut gelungen - der Hersteller bleibt dem Benutzer  lediglich eine Wärmeleitpaste schuldig, legt dafür aber einen passenden Inbusschlüssel bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Die Verarbeitung des HK GPU-X³ GTX480 weist nur leichte Mängel auf. So  finden sich an dem uns vorliegenden Sample leider unschöne Verfärbungen an der Unterseite. Der Deckel ist glücklicherweise mit Schutzlack versehen und damit unempfindlich gegen Verfärbungen. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung aber auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Distanzringe aus Kunststoff sind bereits in den  Kühler eingepresst und schließen so Herausfallen aus. Auch die vielen Gravuren sind sauber gearbeitet. Lediglich eine Politur der Unterseite könnte für Optik-Fetischisten noch den gewissen Kick verleihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage*

Dank guter Gebrauchsanweisung und bereits zugeschnittener Wärmeleitpads, geht die Montage des schweren Brockens fix von der Hand. Die extrem dünnen (0,25 Millimeter) Wärmeleitpads auf den Speichern, können zudem auch gegen Wärmeleitpaste getauscht werden. Zwar finden in der Anleitung nur acht der insgesamt neun Schrauben Erwähnung, aber die Verschraubung ist an sich selbsterklärend. Praktisch sind die Unterlegscheiben, die das PCB vor Kratzern schützen. Die Distanzhülsen verrichten - bis auf eine Ausnahme, s. Bild - einen guten Job und sorgen für eine unverzogene Grafikkarte. Im Spannungswandlerbereich kommt zudem auf der Rückseite ein POM-Stück zum Einsatz, welches sich über die Lüftereinlässe zentriert. Hier von einer "Backplate" zu sprechen, halten wir für etwas übertrieben, aber das Teil verrichtet einen erstklassigen Dienst und sorgt für perfekten Anpressdruck an den Spannungswandlern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
* Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Erst beim zweiten Blick fällt auf, dass der Kupferblock aus zwei Teilen besteht. Hier hat Watercool sehr sauber gearbeitet und es lässt sich im zusammengebauten Zustand kaum eine Trennfuge erkennen. Der Innenaufbau setzt auf ein ähnliches Konzept, wie der des aquagrafx GTX 480. Die Kühlstruktur hat man im Vergleich aber deutlich tiefer gefräst, was den Durchfluss steigern sollte. Da die Spulen auf der Grafikkarte in den Kühlstrom hereinragen, wird die Durchflussfläche durch Aussparungen im Deckel erweitert. Den Spannungswandlerbereich hat Watercool lediglich mit zwei Nuten versehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis

*XSPC Razor GTX480*Mit dem Razor GTX480 vom englischen Hersteller XSPC ist einer  der flachsten Kühler im Vergleich angetreten. Die Materialwahl fällt wie bei  anderen Kühlern auch auf Kupfer und Edelstahl. Runde  Formen und die klare Bauweise des Kühlers fallen neben den eingeschraubten Gewinde im 1/4"-Format auf. Die Oberseite präsentiert sich im einheitlichen, geschliffenen Edelstahllook, geschmückt mit dem Firmenschriftzug.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Spoiler



*Verpackung und  Lieferumfang*

 In einem schlichten weißen Pappkarton liefert XSPC den Kühler an den Kunden aus. Übrigens entsprach das uns vorliegende "Review-Sample" genau dem Endkundenprodukt. Im Inneren findet sich der Kühler nahezu vakuumverpackt und in guter Polsterung getrennt vom Lieferumfang. Letzterer gestaltet sich erfreulich umfangreich. So liegen neben den bereits zugeschnittenen Wärmeleitpads auch eine Paste und deutlich zu viele Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben bei - hervorragend! Die Anleitung gibt sich komplett und gut bebildert, dem Englischen muss man aber mächtig sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Dank guter Verpackung kommt der Kühler ohne jegliche Verfärbung am Kupfer daher. Die Unterseite gibt sich einheitlich seidenmatt, auf das Polieren oder Vernickeln wird verzichtet. Bereits befestigte Messing-Distanzhülsen sollen gute Passgenauigkeit garantieren und bestätigen den Eindruck sehr guter Verarbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage*

Ist man des Englischen mächtig, fällt einem die Montage nicht sonderlich schwer. Im Übrigen ist sie auch so für den erfahrenen Anwender kein Problem, folgt sie doch der üblichen Vorgehensweise. Einzig und allein die Durchführungen der Kondensatoren durch den Kühlblock erfordern ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Hier sollte am Ende ein gleichmäßiger Spalt rund um die Bauteile zu sehen sein. 

Bei der Verschraubung geht man im Hause XSPC einen eigenen Weg. Rund um den Grafikprozessor nutzt man nicht die üblichen vier Verschraubungen sondern ordnet die Schrauben asymmetrisch an (s. Bilder der Rückseite). Den Spannungswandlerbereich fixiert man durch eines der beiden Lüfterlöcher mit einer Schraube samt Unterlegscheibe. Diese Lösung wirkt etwas wackelig und führt schnell zum Verziehen der Papierunterlegscheibe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
* Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Im Innern des XSPC Razor GTX480 wird es interessant: der vordere Teil dient komplett der Kühlung des Grafikprozessors. Bei der Struktur gibt es nichts Besonderes zu vermelden, warten hier doch nur gerade, massive Kühlfinnen in abzählbarer Anzahl auf das Fluid. Die Zu- und Abführung ist dabei recht weit gewählt, was für guten Durchfluss sorgen sollte. Am Ende findet sich nun ein abzweigender Kanal, der einen Teil des Wasserstromes direkt über die Spannungswandler hin und her führt. Ob dieses Prinzip zu guten PCB-Temperaturen führt, zeigen unsere Messungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​ 
*Danger Den DD-GTX480 Nickel Top Copper Base*Direkt aus den USA traf der massive DD-GTX480 von Danger Den ein. Der Hersteller ist in Deutschland leider noch nicht wirklich verfügbar und ein Einkauf direkt in den USA ist meist unausweichlich (Zollgebühren inklusive). Danger Den schickte uns zudem das neue Modell mit dunklem Nickel - zumindest auf dem Deckel, denn der Kühler lässt sich in verschiedensten Kombinationen zusammenstellen (Vollkupfer, Vollnickel, etc.).​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Spoiler



*Verpackung und  Lieferumfang*

Ein großer Pappkarton bringt den Kühler sicher zum Anwender. Lieferumfang und Kühler finden sich gut gepolstert im Innern. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben bebilderter, englischer Anleitung zwei Tüllen im in Deutschland unüblichen Format für 1/2-Zoll-Schläuche. Ein ausreichend großes Wärmeleitpad kann für mehrere Montagen verwendet werden. Wärmeleitpaste legt Danger Den ebenso in Form von Arctic Ceramique bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verarbeitung*

Die Verarbeitung des Danger Den Kühlers befindet sich auf gewohnt hohem Niveau. Die Unterseite ist absichtlich mit einem feinen und kunstvollen Fräsmuster versehen. Sehr aufwendig sind auch die aus dem vollen gefrästen Abstandshalter. Die Oberseite überzeugt dagegen mit einem absolut spiegelblankem Finish. Hier stört bis auf Schrauben und dem DD-Logo nichts die perfekte Oberfläche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage*

Die Montage geht leicht von der Hand. Einzig die Platzierung sollte auch hier gut angepasst werden, da die Kondensatoren eng vom Kühler umschlossen werden. Die Verschraubung ist sauber mit Unterlegscheiben gelöst, eine Beschädigung des PCBs ist ausgeschlossen. Auf den Speicherbausteinen wird Wärmeleitpaste verwendet. An einer Flanke war der Kontakt hierbei etwas schlechter, aber noch gut ausreichend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
* Das Innenleben des Wasserkühlers*

Im Innern offenbart sich direkt die Auslegung auf hohen Durchfluss: Gerade einmal fünf lange Lamellen sollen die Abwärme der GPU abführen. Wie gut dies funktioniert zeigt der Abschnitt Messungen. Auf den Spannungswandlern sind mehrere Nuten ausgeführt und der Wasserfluss auf Grund der unterliegenden Spulenleicht in den Deckel verlegt. Die Abdichtung erfolgt im Gegensatz zum restlichen Testfeld durch eine speziell angefertigte Dichtung und keinen runden O-Ring.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*Die Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht aus den folgenden  Komponenten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Die Testbasis / Vorbereitungen an der Grafikkarte*Zotac stellt uns für die Tests freundlicherweise eine Geforce GTX 480 zur Verfügung. Die ersten Schritte bestehen in der Demontage des Referenzkühlers. Hierfür müssen ganze 19 Schrauben gelöst werden und der Kühlblock anschließend durch vorsichtige und bestimmte Bewegung von der Grafikkarte getrennt werden. Der Schaumstoffbalken zum Schutz vor versehentlichem Kontakt im SLI Modus muss ebenfalls weichen, da sich unter ihm Schrauben befinden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wer sich genauer für die Demontage des Referenzkühlers und die anschließende Montage eines Wasserkühlers interessiert, dem sei ein Blick in das von Aqua Computer erstellte Montagevideo zum aquagrafx GTX 480 empfohlen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lama0kSppp8​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperaturbestimmung*Um maximale Temperaturentwicklung auf GPU und Spannungswandlern der Geforce GTX 480 zu erzeugen, kommt der extrem fordernde_ Furmark v. 1.8.2 _von  Ozone3D zum Einsatz (Settings: 1.280 x 1.024, 8x MSAA). Um die Unterschiede der Kühler zudem deutlicher  aufzuzeigen, untersuchen wir neben dem* Standardtakt *(_700/1.401/1.846 MHz, reell 1,079 Volt_) noch einen *OC-Modus*, in dem wir neben der Erhöhung der GPU-Spannung auf_ mit de_m Multimeter gemessene _1,092 Volt _auch die Taktraten auf _900/1.800/1.950 MHz_ steigern. Das Leistungsmessgerät an der Steckdose gibt im OC-Modus etwa 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch aus. 

  Bei der Montage der Kühler kommt auf der GPU Arctic Ceramique zum Einsatz. Auf den  Speichern wird gegebenenfalls Silmore Silikonpaste verwendet.

Da die Geforce GTX 480 mangels Sensoren kein direktes Überwachen der Spannungswandlertemperaturen ermöglicht, ersetzen wir diesen Wert durch die PCB-Temperatur. Externe Sensoren an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte, weisen - bedingt durch eine nur minimal abweichende Montage - zu große Messfehler auf. Die Temperaturen  der GPU und des PCB werden über das Tool GPU-Z ausgelesen. Die Wasser- und Lufttemperatur ermitteln wir mit Hilfe eines K102-Thermometers von Voltcraft.  Die Messung erfolgt jeweils sobald der Wasserkreislauf stabil ist, das heißt die  Wassertemperatur nicht mehr steigt (in etwa nach 20-30 Minuten). ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messergebnisse*

*GPU-Temperaturen*Im Kapitel GPU-Temperaturen kann der Aquagrafx GTX 480 und Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480 die sehr feine Kühlstruktur ausspielen. Auch Koolance hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und schafft es dank großflächiger, feiner Kühlstruktur an die Spitze des Testfeldes. Alle Kühler kommen dabei auch mit OC-Settings und somit rund 50 Watt mehr Abwärme gut zurecht. An dieser Stelle seien auch noch Absoluttemparturen der GPU verraten: Im Test mit dem Hardware Labs Blackice SR1-420 erreichten wir rund 50-55°C GPU-Temperatur. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*PCB-Temperaturen*Leider bieten die PCB-Temperaturen nur einen indirekten Blick auf die Spannungswandlertemperaturen und eine direkte Überwachung letzterer ist bei der Geforce GTX 480 nicht möglich. Wir wollen die PCB-Temperaturen dennoch vergleichen. Auch hier liegt die Lösung aus dem Hause Aqua Computer knapp vorn. Bei den PCB-Temperaturen kann der VID-NX480 die feine Kühlstruktur über den VRMs voll ausspielen. Dank dieser, bleibt das PCB (unter Annahme von kühleren VRMs) deutlich kälter - sehr gute Leistung. Watercool arbeitet - ähnlich zu EK WB - nur mit Nuten über den VRMs, was sich auch in den Temperaturen wiedererkennen lässt. Unser neuer Zuwachs in Form des XSPC Razor GTX480 kann sich hier den zweiten Platz sichern, der getrennte Kühlkanal im Innern führt zu beachtlich guten Werten. Danger Den führt die VRM-Kühlung mittels vielen, groben Nuten aus, schafft es damit aber nicht an die Topleistung von den besten Kühlern heran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Durchfluss*Im Kapitel Durchfluss verliert der aquagrafx deutlich an Boden. Seine restriktive Struktur bremst den Durchfluss sehr stark ein. Der Spitzenreiter in Form des EK-FC 480 GTX schafft rund 27% höhere Durchflusswerte. Besser ergeht es dagegen der Lösung aus dem Hause Watercool, die dank tiefer geschnittener Kühlstruktur deutlich mehr Durchfluss schafft. Koolance platziert seinen Spross ebenso wie XSPC im Mittelfeld - beide leisten sich hier keine Fehler. Danger Den legt seinen Kühler klar auf hohen Durchfluss aus und sichert sich mit Abstand den ersten Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Fazit*Es geht also doch: GF100 kann leise (je nach Radiator, Belüftung) und kühl (in unserem Fall weniger als 60°C) agieren. Allerdings hängt das maßgeblich von dem vorhanden Kühlkreislauf ab und den Kühlern muss ausreichend Kühlfläche in Form eines großen Radiators geboten werden.

Die Wasserkühler im Test überzeugen und sorgen im Gegensatz zu den bisher erhältlichen Luftkühlern für unproblematischen Betrieb des High-End-Beschleunigers. Auch Übertakten macht der GPU und den Spannungswandlern dank ausgeklügelter Fullcover-Kühler nichts mehr aus.

Schlussendlich lassen sich leichte Vorteile für feine Kühlstrukturen erkennen, denn die massive Lösung von EK Waterblocks hinkt den anderen Kandidaten leicht nach. Die Unterschiede sind aber im sehr geringen Rahmen. Bei den Spannungswandlern dagegen, lassen sich größere Unterschiede feststellen.

Für welchen Kühler man sich aber schlussendlich entscheidet, ist dem eigenen Geschmack und dem Budget überlassen. Alle getesteten Kühler bieten für ihr Geld eine hervorragende Verarbeitung und durch die Bank und im Vergleich zur Referenzkühlung vollkommen unbedenkliche Temperaturlevels. Der aquagrafx GTX 480 arbeitet, ebenso wie der Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480, mit feinen Kühlstrukturen. Diese überzeugen im Test und setzen sich vor die massive Lösung aus dem Hause von Edvard König oder XSPC. Koolance schafft es mit der sehr feinen Struktur über den Spannungswandler zudem noch deutlich bessere PCB-Werte zu erarbeiten. Auf Grund des hohen Preises, fehlender Anleitung und Fettrückstände im Kühler, bleibt unsere Empfehlung aber klar der auqagrafx GTX 480 oder Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480. Wer allerdings auf Leistung aus ist, wird mit dem OC-Tipp in Form des Koolance-Kühlers glücklich. High-Flow begeisterte Anwender, sollten den EK-FC 480 GTX oder Danger Den DD-GTX480 präferieren.
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testtabelle/Wertung*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
*Links*​ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Ein herzlicher Dank geht an Aqua Computer, Caseking, Aquatuning, Watercool
 und Danger Den für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung der Testsamples. 
Weiterer Dank gilt Zotac für die Bereitstellung der Testgrafikkarte._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ [​


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

*Und Teil 1 des Roundups geht online. Viel Spass beim Lesen.
*​


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Wieder mal ein gelungener Test von dir.  



> und nur kleinere Oxidationen zeigen die Empfindlichkeit des Kupfers - hier wäre eine Vernickelte Version, wie man sie aus dem A-C-Shop kennt eine wünschenswerte Alternative.


Ne Nickelversion kommt bald von Aqua Computer selbst.


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Was du nicht alles weißt .

Der A-C-Shop bietet den Kühler bereits vernickelt an. Afaik gibt es ihn da wieder in drei Tagen.


----------



## xTc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Konntest du durch den Wasserkühler bessere OC-Werte erreichen? 


MFG


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Die Frage beantwortet sich ja selbst, da die Kühlung im Ganzen potenter ist und du damit mehr Spannung geben kannst  

Edit: ich hab die Karte gar nicht auf Luft-OC getestet und kann daher auch keine genauen Zahlen nennen.


----------



## xTc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Ich meinte das eigentlich anders. Konntest du bei gleicher Spannung dank besserer Temperaturen bessere OC-Werte erreichen? 

Ach ja, top Test. Ich hoffe da folgen noch viele weitere Kühler.  

Machst mir die GTX4x0 grad schmackhaft....


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Top Test  

Deine Bilder sind wie immer genial 

@ xTc: Durch niedrigere Temperaturen steigt die Übertaktbarkeit an. Auch ohne Spannungserhöhung. Sollten also ein paar MHz mehr drin sein.


----------



## Walt (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Sehr ausführlicher Test!

Super gemacht


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eigentlich anders. Konntest du bei gleicher Spannung dank besserer Temperaturen bessere OC-Werte erreichen?


Siehe mein Edit, ich habe keine Luft-OC-Werte. Kann ich aber demnächst noch nachreichen wenn ich Zeit finde 



xTc schrieb:


> Ach ja, top Test. Ich hoffe da folgen noch viele weitere Kühler.


Danke! Schau dir die Einleitung an und die Frage ist auch beantwortet . Ich arbeite dran...



xTc schrieb:


> Machst mir die GTX4x0 grad schmackhaft....


Man sollte sich immer noch überlegen, ob rund 540 Euro das Gebotene wert sind  Schließlich braucht man zusammen mit einer i7 CPU eine derbe große Kühlfläche, sodass noch weitere Euronen für einen Radi drauf gehen. Aber die Grundsatzdiskussion RV870/GF100 will ich hier nicht wieder vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## xTc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Super, danke. Den bei der HD5870 (mit Wakü) die ich mal hatte, konnte ich die GPU mit 25MHz mehr betreiben. 


MFG


----------



## LOGIC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Super Test ! Bitte mehr davon ! Wiest du zufällig wieso an der Back Platte so ne Kante absteht ? Ist das zur stabilität der 2. graka im SLI ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Sehr schöner Test von dir. Bei einer Wakü hat man ruhe mit der Karte. Sonst kann man die vergessen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Klasse...sehr schöner Test...wenn ich sehe welchen radi du genutzt hast hab ich gleich ein besseres Gefühl das mein Gespann aus 2xGtx470 (was demnächst folgt) mit meiner Kühlung zurecht kommt...

Habe 2x360er 2x120er 1x240er Radiatoren...im Case.Mal sehen!

Ich sehe das du nen relativ "kleinen" Radi für die Graka genutzt hast, trotzdem erschreckt es mich wie warm die Karte sogar mit ner Wakü im Verhältnis zu meiner Gtx 295er wird...wo alles doppelt gekühlt werden muss...

Naja auch egal, son Test wollte ich sehen...Danke.


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Super Test ! Bitte mehr davon ! Wiest du zufällig wieso an der Back Platte so ne Kante absteht ? Ist das zur stabilität der 2. graka im SLI ?


Ist dazu da um der Backplate Stabilität zu verleihen, damit sich die Grafikkarte in sich nicht verzieht und die Spannungwandler besten Kontakt haben.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich sehe das du nen relativ "kleinen" Radi für die Graka genutzt hast, trotzdem erschreckt es mich wie warm die Karte sogar mit ner Wakü im Verhältnis zu meiner Gtx 295er wird...wo alles doppelt gekühlt werden muss...


Wenn du einen Triple-Radiator für 140mm-Lüfter inkl. 1000 UPM Lüftern als klein bezeichnest? Für mich ist das eher eine High-End-Lösung. Manche hängen da schließlich ihr ganzes System inklusive Grafikkarte dran  Kurzum: Die GTX 480 hat eine immense Abwärme, welche in einem Wasserkreislauf nicht unterschätzt werden sollte (Wir reden hier unter Volllast von über 300 Watt (!!)).

Danke fürs Lob!  Ich arbeite übrigens schon fest am Update.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Denkt ihr das für die Graka auch nen Dual-Radi reichen würde ? Also nur die Graka unter Wasser setzten und der rest Luft ?!


----------



## bundymania (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Jep, aber warum soll die CPU nicht unter Wasser kommen und direkt ein größerer Radi ?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Weil ich keine Lust habe den Radi auserhalb des Gehäuse anzuschrauben. Und ein Dual Radi eben rein passen würde. Oder wo würdest du ihn in einem Lian Li PC-P60 unterbringen ?


----------



## Wolff1975 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Hallo McZonk,
Einen super Test bietest du uns hier herzlichen dank, leider kommt er für mich etwas zu spät... 
Ich habe mich vor kurzem für den EK FC480 entschieden (für 2 Karten im SLI-betrieb) nun sagst du das die Montageanleitung einige Fehler auf weißt, und ich mache mir nun sorgen das mir die Montage des Kühlers vielleicht misslingen wird, da ich so etwas zum ersten mal mache...

Hast du vielleicht Tipps und Ratschläge diesen Fehlern nicht auf den Leim zu gehen?


----------



## King Horst (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Sehr schöner Test!

Find's super, dass sobald neue Kühler aufn Markt kommen, gleich getestet wird.

Werd mir zwar keine gtx 480 holen, aber vielleicht bald ne ATI der nächsten Generation.

Bei der 5870 war die Kühlleistung ja noch andersrum verteilt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
Da hat Aquacomputer anscheinend noch einiges verbessern können.


----------



## Amigo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Gefällt mir auch, super der Test. Der Spoiler ist schön gemacht, Bilder sind 1A!
Kann man nicht meckern. 

Aber im Diagramm vermisse ich einen Raumtempwert. 
Klar, wer sich für den Text Zeit genommen hat, sollte die 50-55° max. GPU Temp gesehen haben und entscheidend ist ja im Grunde auch nur das Delta, aber für Diagrammüberflieger wär das noch ganz nett als Zugabe. 

Weiter so McZonk, bin auf die nächsten Kandidaten gespannt!


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Zwei Sachen zu dem Video:

WTF warum nimmt der nen Teppichmesserklinge dafür  Damit kannste die Oberfläche zerkratzen, weil gleiche Härte. Wenn sollte man für sowas nen Plastikspachtel verwenden, da besteht die Gefahr des Zerkratzens nicht.

2. Der zieht die Schrauben ja im Kreis an. Normal macht man das überkreuz bei sowas und im Kreis nur bei Vakuum/Überdruck Apparaturen damit se dicht sind.

EDIT:

Leider ist in dem Test nicht ganz ersichtlich, wo du die Wassertemperaturen gemessen hast, und wie die aussahen. Wäre nett wenn du die posten könntest.

Irgendwie ist das Ergebnis genau umgekehrt wie erwartet. Dachte eher durch den geringen Durchfluss mit den kleinen Streifen bei der GPU wird der Sieger hier unterliegen in der Kühlung, da einfach der Durchfluss viel geringer ist, und das Wasser damit sich mehr aufheizt und daher der Temperaturgradient geringer ist, womit die Kühlung wieder schlechter ist. Wäre echt cool wenn du die Werte noch posten könntest.


----------



## drchef (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

was wichtiges wird leider immer wieder vergessen zu testen und IMO ist das bei den GF100 Karten sogar das wichtigste was man testen sollten.

Wie viel Strom braucht die Karte weniger, dank besserer Kühlung bzw. kühleren Temperaturen?

Ich rede nicht nur von den paar Watt, welche man sich spart da man den Lüfter nicht mehr braucht, sondern was der Chip wirklich weniger braucht wenn er kühler ist im vergleich zur Luftkühlung (bei gleichem Takt und Last natürlich)

kommt da noch was? würde mich nämlich interresieren...

gruß und danke


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

@ McZonk
- Furmark mit Extreme Hitze Modus und als Vollbild?
- Welche absoluten Temperaturen hatte die Fermi und die Umgebung?
- bist Du sicher: *9*00 MHz bei 1,025 Volt?

@ drchef
Für den Lüfter kannst Du schon mal bei Vollast 22 Watt abziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Tendenziell müsste ein Triple-Radi aber reichen, um eine 470 und ein 750 bei Laune zu halten? Alles andere ist mir zu groß und zu teuer. Lieber wär mir sogar ein Dual-Radi wegen des Platzes.


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Sehr guter Test von dir.
Wieder mit Hand und Fuss. Einfach TOP.


----------



## Acid (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Tendenziell müsste ein Triple-Radi aber reichen, um eine 470 und ein 750 bei Laune zu halten? Alles andere ist mir zu groß und zu teuer. Lieber wär mir sogar ein Dual-Radi wegen des Platzes.




Ja wird definitiv reichen.... wenns jetzt kein extrem schlechter tripple n ist.... ein tripple reicht eigl. für fast alles.....  manche haben wirklich extrem falsche vorstellungen was an kühlung notwendig ist.... und für 2 grad niedrigere temps nochmal einen 2ten tripple oder gar einen 1080er dranzuhängen halte ich schlichtweg für sinnlos....

@Topic Super Test!!! Sry wenn ich es überlesen habe aber die restlichen kühler (auch die kommenden) wirst du auch noch hinzufügen oder? ich wäre vorallem auf den koolance gespannt.
Ansonsten überraschendes Ergebniss, ich hätte gedacht der ek ist besser


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



Acid schrieb:


> Ja wird definitiv reichen.... wenns jetzt kein extrem schlechter tripple n ist.... ein tripple reicht eigl. für fast alles..... manche haben wirklich extrem falsche vorstellungen was an kühlung notwendig ist.... und für 2 grad niedrigere temps nochmal einen 2ten tripple oder gar einen 1080er dranzuhängen halte ich schlichtweg für sinnlos....
> 
> @Topic Super Test!!! Sry wenn ich es überlesen habe aber die restlichen kühler (auch die kommenden) wirst du auch noch hinzufügen oder? ich wäre vorallem auf den koolance gespannt.
> Ansonsten überraschendes Ergebniss, ich hätte gedacht der ek ist besser


 
Das kommt darauf an.
Einen i7 mit GTX480 zusammen nur mit einem 360er Radi zu kühlen bedarf es schon sehr schnell laufende Lüfter. Wenn man es leiser haben will, muß man schon auf einen 420er oder 560er Radi setzen, in Verbund mit langsamen 140er Lüftern.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

@ Skysnake

Das video ist ja nicht von ihm sondern von Aqua Computer


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Deswegen meinte ich ja auch der (der von Aquacomputer halt ^^)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Ein Spitzentest mit allen erdenklichen "Forenfinessen", Links usw. 

Wird es noch einen Roundup/Test von GTX 470 Kühlern geben?
Ist denn die Backplate zwingend notwendig? 
Kann mich erinnern, dass es da damals bei den ersten GF100 Karten schonmal Diskussionen deswegen gab....


beste Grüße


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



> Ist denn die Backplate zwingend notwendig?



Ich würde das bei einer 500 € Karte nicht riskieren das sie sich verbiegt und kaputt geht !! Deswegen danke ich ist sie notwendig. Auch wenn das vll. nicht der fall ist mit dem verbiegen aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



Wolff1975 schrieb:


> Hallo McZonk,
> Einen super Test bietest du uns hier herzlichen dank, leider kommt er für mich etwas zu spät...
> Ich habe mich vor kurzem für den EK FC480 entschieden (für 2 Karten im SLI-betrieb) nun sagst du das die Montageanleitung einige Fehler auf weißt, und ich mache mir nun sorgen das mir die Montage des Kühlers vielleicht misslingen wird, da ich so etwas zum ersten mal mache...
> 
> Hast du vielleicht Tipps und Ratschläge diesen Fehlern nicht auf den Leim zu gehen?


Auf keinen Fall, die Montage ist eigentlichen einfach und mit etwas Englischkenntnis problemlos durchzuführen. Die Montagefehler in der Anleitung sind nur Details, wie falsche Fotos, oder mal eine falsche Schraubenzahl.



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Aber im Diagramm vermisse ich einen Raumtempwert.
> Klar, wer sich für den Text Zeit genommen hat, sollte die 50-55° max. GPU Temp gesehen haben und entscheidend ist ja im Grunde auch nur das Delta, aber für Diagrammüberflieger wär das noch ganz nett als Zugabe.


Ich wüsste nicht was die Raumtemp in diesen Diagrammen zu suchen hat, schließlich verschiebt sie durch leichte Schwankungen das Bild. Daher auch die Delta-T-Werte, die diesen Umstand ausgleichen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Leider ist in dem Test nicht ganz ersichtlich, wo du die Wassertemperaturen gemessen hast, und wie die aussahen. Wäre nett wenn du die posten könntest.
> 
> Irgendwie ist das Ergebnis genau umgekehrt wie erwartet. Dachte eher durch den geringen Durchfluss mit den kleinen Streifen bei der GPU wird der Sieger hier unterliegen in der Kühlung, da einfach der Durchfluss viel geringer ist, und das Wasser damit sich mehr aufheizt und daher der Temperaturgradient geringer ist, womit die Kühlung wieder schlechter ist. Wäre echt cool wenn du die Werte noch posten könntest.


Die Temperaturen in einem Wasserkreislauf sind - erstaunlicherweise - im gesamten Kreislauf nahezu konstant. Daher ist es egal wo man misst. Als Detail: gemessen wurde im AGB. 

Die Wassertemperaturen habe ich zudem alle dokumentiert. Wenn du daran großes Interesse hast, kann ich sie dir nachreichen.



drchef schrieb:


> was wichtiges wird leider immer wieder vergessen zu testen und IMO ist das bei den GF100 Karten sogar das wichtigste was man testen sollten.
> 
> Wie viel Strom braucht die Karte weniger, dank besserer Kühlung bzw. kühleren Temperaturen?
> 
> ...


Interessanter Ansatz. Allerdings fehlt mir dafür die Messausrüstung der Redaktion, die die reine Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte erfasst. Es wurde ja bereits gesagt, dass schon durch das Entfernen des Radiallüfters eine Watt "entfallen". Wirklich nachmessen kann ich das allerdings nicht. Das sprengt im Moment den Rahmen.


derderimmermuedeist schrieb:


> @ McZonk
> - Furmark mit Extreme Hitze Modus und als Vollbild?
> - Welche absoluten Temperaturen hatte die Fermi und die Umgebung?
> - bist Du sicher: *9*00 MHz bei 1,025 Volt?


ums kurz zu machen:
- nein/ja
- rund 50°C und 21°C
- ich bin mir sicher 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Tendenziell müsste ein Triple-Radi aber reichen, um eine 470 und ein 750 bei Laune zu halten? Alles andere ist mir zu groß und zu teuer. Lieber wär mir sogar ein Dual-Radi wegen des Platzes.


Klaro Andreas! Damit sollte das Gespann gut zurecht kommen. Praktischerweise gibt es ja in der aktuellen Print einen Test von Trippleradis .



Acid schrieb:


> @Topic Super Test!!! Sry wenn ich es überlesen habe aber die restlichen kühler (auch die kommenden) wirst du auch noch hinzufügen oder? ich wäre vorallem auf den koolance gespannt.
> Ansonsten überraschendes Ergebniss, ich hätte gedacht der ek ist besser


Danke und ja, ein Update ist bereits gerade in Arbeit (Koolance VID-NX480 und Watercool Heatkiller)



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ein Spitzentest mit allen erdenklichen "Forenfinessen", Links usw.
> 
> Wird es noch einen Roundup/Test von GTX 470 Kühlern geben?
> Ist denn die Backplate zwingend notwendig?
> Kann mich erinnern, dass es da damals bei den ersten GF100 Karten schonmal Diskussionen deswegen gab....


Da die GTX 470 die weiter verbreitete Karte ist, wäre das sicherlich interessant. Allerdings kannst du - die Kühler sind ja nahezu identisch - die Werte "1:1" auf die GTX 470 übertragen. Oder was interessiert dich hier im Detail?

Ansonsten allen vielen Dank fürs Lob.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Jo würde mich schon sehr interessieren. AGB haste sicher nach dem Kühler richtig?

Und das mit dem überall die gleiche Temp. da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen  Salop ja, aber genau nein. Wärs absolut 100% korrekt, dann würdeste die Thermodynamik verletzen, und das wäre schon ziemlich krass. Was aber richtig ist, ist das es nen recht kleiner Temperaturunterschied zwischen vor und nach dem Radi gibt. So 0,5°C rum bzw hier sollte es wenn ich die Verlustleistung und Durchfluss richtig im Kopf hab sogar 1°C rum sein.

Was auf jedenfall ziemlich cool ist, ist das beide auf jedenfall mehr als gute Ergebnisse liefern und den Hitzkopf mal nen bischen Abkülen. Die Unterschiede sind ja wirklich sehr gering. Das gibt sich eigentlich nichts. Kann man von der Kühlleistung her eigentlich garkeinen Fehlgriff machen 

PS: Mit was haste denn im AGB gemessen?


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Deshalb schreibe ich auch nahezu konstant. Im Grunde ist das doch auch total egal, da das Verhältnis zwischen den Kühlern interessiert und dieses im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit an unterschiedlichen Messpunkten gleich bleibt. Da ein sehr großer Radiator, kombiniert mit einer leistungsstarken Pumpe verwendet wurde, kannst du eh davon ausgehen, dass der Delta-T-Wert an Radiator Ein- und Ausgang eher klein ist und kein ganzes Kelvin beträgt .

Hossa, der Abschnitt zur Temperaturbestimmung ist irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Es kam ein_ Voltcraft K102 _zum Einsatz. Ein Kanal Wassertemperatur, ein Kanal Lufttemperatur, vor den Radiatorlüftern. Ich trage das asap noch nach.


----------



## twack3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Hi McZonk,

super Test und genau richtiges Timing für mich. Bin vor ein paar Wochen von GTX280TriSLI auf GTX480 SLI umgesteigen, und suche im Moment noch den richtigen Kühler.

Hast Du schon eine ETA für den zweiten Teil Deines Tests? Habe gestern ein sehr gutes Angebot von aquatuning für zwei EK Acetal+Nickel bekommen, allerdings war ich mit WaterCool auch immer extrem zufrieden. 

Solltest Du schon irgendwelche Werte haben, die mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung helfen könnten wär ich Dir für ne PM sehr dankbar!

Lg


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Wenn alles gut läuft Anfang nächste Woche . Hast denn noch so viel Zeit? Im Grunde machst mit dem EK Waterblock aber nichts falsch.


----------



## Cartier (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Jetzt wirds Zeit  ^^  wollt eh auf Wasserkühlung und 480 wechseln ^^


----------



## twack3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Naja, das mit der Zeit ist natürlich relativ. Sicher hätte ich meine Karten lieber gestern als heute wieder unter Wasser, aber ich will jetzt auch keinen Schnellschuss wagen und mich danach ärgern müssen.

Meine Anforderungen ergebn sich durch mein System:
Masterkleer 13/10
Laing DDC1Plus
WaterCool HK 3.0 auf nem i7 930
x Kühler auf GTX480SLI parallel
Mora2 Pro mit Lüfterblende und 5 120ern

Koolance ist für mich nicht so interessant weil mir das Design nicht sonderlich gefällt. Mir geht's eigentlich nur drum ob der WaterCool überraschend deutlich bessere Werte als der EK abliefert, und zwar in Hinsicht sowohl auf delta t als auch Strömungswiderstand. Hast Du diesbezüglich bereits Erkenntnisse gesammlt?

LG


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Naja, du müsstet beim EK so ca.

300W/(4,18kJ*kg^-1*K^-1*171,6kg*s^-1/60/60)=1,5 K

und für den Aqua so ca.

300W/(4180*135,7/60/60)=1,9 K

messen als Differenz zwischen vor und nach dem Radi.

Unter der Annahme, das die Kühler 300W Leistung aufnehmen, was ich für ne GTX480 als nicht unrealistisch betrachte.

PS: Schön das du ein Messinstrument mit zwei Kanälen genommen hast


----------



## technus1975 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



derderimmermuedeist schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an.
> Einen i7 mit GTX480 zusammen nur mit einem 360er Radi zu kühlen bedarf es schon sehr schnell laufende Lüfter. Wenn man es leiser haben will, muß man schon auf einen 420er oder 560er Radi setzen, in Verbund mit langsamen 140er Lüftern.


 

Muß ich Dir widersprechen. In meinem Sys läuft ein i7 920 mit 4,2GHz und 2Stk. 280GTX@285 im SLi-Verbund - Das ganze wird mit dem Aquatower 360 gekühlt. Im Idle hab ich hier immer so um die 27 Grad Wassertemperatur, bei Volllast sinds dann ca.38° C Wassertemperatur - Bei normalen 20-22°C Raumtemperatur.

Ich denke, wenn ich die gegen 2 Stk. 470er oder 480er tausche, kann ich die sehr wohl noch betreiben. Aqua-Computer sagt ja, das der 360er 750 Watt kühlen kann.


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



technus1975 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn ich die gegen 2 Stk. 470er oder 480er tausche, kann ich die sehr wohl noch betreiben. Aqua-Computer sagt ja, das der 360er 750 Watt kühlen kann.


Das könnte dann schon eng werden. Mach dir klar, dass Fermi unübertaktet im Worstcase 320 Watt in den Kühler bläst. 2x 320 Watt zuzüglich rund 200 Watt für einen übertakten i7 und schon hast du weit mehr Leistung abzuführen, als der 360er im Extremfall mit schlechten Wassertemperaturen überhaupt ab kann. Kauf dir schon mal einen zusätzlichen Radiator . [Natürlich reden wir hier immer vom Worstcase mit Volllast auf allen Komponenten, aber den sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren].


----------



## drchef (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



McZonk schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz. Allerdings fehlt mir dafür die Messausrüstung der Redaktion, die die reine Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte erfasst. Es wurde ja bereits gesagt, dass schon durch das Entfernen des Radiallüfters eine Watt "entfallen". Wirklich nachmessen kann ich das allerdings nicht. Das sprengt im Moment den Rahmen.



klar, direkte Messungen an der Grafikkarte wären genauer (wo wies die von ht4u.net machen) jedoch sollte es doch an der Steckdose auch gehen.
PC unter Last setzen (im Idle wird sich nichts verändern) und einmal den Strom mit Luftkühler (am besten fest auf 100%) und mit Wakü messen:
Stromersparnis = Differenz - 22Watt (bei 100% braucht der Lüfter ja 22Watt wie hier beschrieben wurde)

die Last sollte natürlich die gleiche sein (selber Benchmark/Settings).

sollte das nicht einen einigermaßen Brauchbaren Wert liefern? Klar ist das nicht das genaueste aber schonmal ein Anfang um zu sehen was man an Strom spart wenn der Chip kälter ist.

oder lieg ich da falsch?

P.S.: die von ht4u.net testen das im übrigen sogar (Stromverbrauch abhängig von Chiptemperatur) leider nur (noch) nicht bei den 4x0.

Edit:
Das geht natürlich nur wenn die Karte unter Luft (100% Drehzahl) und Wakü einen Temperaturunterschied hat, bei 3-5 Grad Unterschied wird man da nix messen können


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

@twack3r: Noch etwas Geduld. Soweit bin ich noch nicht.

@drchef: Da hast du Recht. Das Ganze erfordert dann aber einen leeren Wasserkreislauf der mit läuft (Schließlich zieht Pumpe/Radiatorlüfter etc. ja auch mit an der Dose). Ich hab leider nur verdammt wenig Zeit und steh mit dem Testen gerade zeitlich eh am Limit. Sprich: Die Karte steckt maximal zum Funktionstest im Slot. Ich will nix versprechen, aber ich halte es mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## drchef (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



McZonk schrieb:


> @twack3r: Noch etwas Geduld. Soweit bin ich noch nicht.
> 
> @drchef: Da hast du Recht. Das Ganze erfordert dann aber einen leeren Wasserkreislauf der mit läuft (Schließlich zieht Pumpe/Radiatorlüfter etc. ja auch mit an der Dose). Ich hab leider nur verdammt wenig Zeit und steh mit dem Testen gerade zeitlich eh am Limit. Sprich: Die Karte steckt maximal zum Funktionstest im Slot. Ich will nix versprechen, aber ich halte es mal im Hinterkopf.



jo einfach die Graka ausm Kreislauf nehmen. Persönlich ist mir das nicht so wichtig, da meine Kaufentscheidung (für nvidia) schon feststeht aber dennnoch interessant wäre.
Der CPU muss ja sogar im Kreislauf bleiben, da er sonst das Ergebnis verfälschen würde (selber Effekt an der CPU trotz gleicher Last) (durch gerindere Wassertemperatur würde der CPU aber in jedemfall das Ergebnis verfälschen.) 

außer: bei dem Vergleich die CPU in jedemfall mit Luft kühlen, dann verfälscht sie nicht, aber dann würde der Wasserkreislauf komplett umsonst mitlaufen 

andererseits kann man die Wakü auch komplett ausschalten, denn wer auf WaKü umsteigen will um zb Stromzusparen durch weniger Temperatur auch wissen will ob sich das überhaupt lohnt (es könnte ja sein, das die Wakü an sich soviel Strom mehr braucht (Pumpe, Radilüfter) wie man an den Chips sparen würde  )

Ich finde aber gerade bei den GF100 Karten es sehr interessant, da dadurch der letzte Nachteil gegenüber den Radeons ausgemerzt werden könnte (für Leute mit Wakü)

aber wenn du keine Zeit hast, ist das auch kein Problem, mich ärgert es immer nur, das die meisten Tests das einfach ausser acht lassen 

P.S.: um ganz genau zu sein, muss natürlich auch der Chip auf Temperatur kommen (also nicht direkt nach dem Start des Benchmarks messen obwohl der Chip schon auf 100% läuft)

gruß und danke


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



technus1975 schrieb:


> Muß ich Dir widersprechen. In meinem Sys läuft ein i7 920 mit 4,2GHz und 2Stk. 280GTX@285 im SLi-Verbund - Das ganze wird mit dem Aquatower 360 gekühlt. Im Idle hab ich hier immer so um die 27 Grad Wassertemperatur, bei Volllast sinds dann ca.38° C Wassertemperatur - Bei normalen 20-22°C Raumtemperatur.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn ich die gegen 2 Stk. 470er oder 480er tausche, kann ich die sehr wohl noch betreiben. Aqua-Computer sagt ja, das der 360er 750 Watt kühlen kann.


Ja, betreiben schon, aber ich habe meine Wakü ja wegen der Ruhe im Büro!
Und ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Nach dem ich eine meiner beiden GTX285 gegen eine GTX480 ausgetauscht habe, habe ich - um Ruhe (und Reserven für eine zweite GTX480 oder eventuell zwei GTX485!!) zu haben, meinen "Kühlturm" aufgepimpt und habe zwei 480er-Radi's gegen zwei 560er getauscht.
Die eine GTX485 (allerdings OC) hat die Temperatur ganz schön angehoben.

Ich habe mir einen externen Tower gebaut.
Der enthält von oben nach unten:
- einen Dual 5 1/4" Bay Reservoir
- zwei Kugelhähne (Zu- und Ablauf)
- einen Durchflusssensor,
- eine Aquastream-Ultra-Pumpe und
- zwei Phobya G-Changer 560-Radiatoren (als Sandwich mit vier 140erFractal Design Silent-Lüftern (max. 600 U/min. man hört die fast nicht!) dazwischen, die von der Pumpe gesteuert werden und nach Bedarf sich entsprechend schnell drehen).

Im normalen Betrieb (2D) hört man gar nix!
Beim zocken (3D) laufen zusätzlich die Lüfter. Dann absolut dezentes Rauschen - wirklich dezent, aber man hört natürlich Dank des Headsets auch nix!!

Habe folgendes, in dieser Reihenfolge dran hängen:
- Mainboard Asus P6T6 Rev. (Intel X53 - nForce 200 - ICH10R)
- 12 GB DDR3 RAM
- Mainboard Asus P6T6 Rev. (Mosfet1 - Mosfet2)
- CPU Intel i7-920@ 3,36 GHz
- eine GTX480 @ 850/1700/2100 und eine GTX 285 parallel
- und ein innovatek Cool-Power 850W Netzteil.

Bin seit 3 Jahren bei meinem Rechner mit Wakü zugange. Im Rechner meiner Frau ist seit einem Jahr eine Wakü.

@McZonk:
Hast Du Deine CPU auch mit Wakü im Testsystem gehabt, oder per Luftkühlung während der Tests gekühlt?


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*



derderimmermuedeist schrieb:


> @McZonk:
> Hast Du Deine CPU auch mit Wakü im Testsystem gehabt, oder per Luftkühlung während der Tests gekühlt?


Da es hier nur rein um die Leistung der einzelnen Kühler geht, war nur die Grafikkarte im Kreislauf.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Die Karte hat aber auch einen Wasserkühler nötig -.-


----------



## Greuel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

@Mods:

Wann kann man mit einem Update rechnen? Bin besonders am Watercool Heatkiller interessiert, nur würde es mich doch interessieren, wie er sich gegen den aquagrafx schlägt ... und wie sich die backplate auf stabilität etc. auswirkt


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Part 1*

Leider sieht es so aus, dass das angekündigte Sample des Heatkillers bisher noch nicht eingetroffen ist. Somit verschiebt sich das wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit. 

Das Koolance-Update reiche ich wohl morgen nach.


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

*Update 1 geht online. *

*Nun mit dabei: Der Koolance VID-NX480.*


Ein bischen Hintergrundinfos gibt es zudem noch in Form eines "Making-Of"-Videos des aquagrafx GTX 480. Für Freunde der zerspanenden Technik ein Blick wert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E​


----------



## Shoggy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Hehe, das wollt ich gerade selber posten. Aber schön wenn es schon drin steht


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Übrigens sehr tolle Arbeit, Sven. Gerade solche Einblicke sind das gewisse Extra . Danke dafür.


----------



## Domowoi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Ziemlich cool besonders der Gravurlaser hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Greuel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

watercool soll mal hinne machen


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Alles in Butter, neue Werte gibts spätestens kommendes Wochenende


----------



## Greuel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*



danke leute! großartige arbeit


----------



## LOGIC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Der Laser für die Gravur ist ja mal hammer ! Ein sehr schönes Video


----------



## McZonk (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

ein kleiner Teaser für das kommende Wochenende. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 1*

Ohooo  Sieht schon mal interessant aus


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Update eingepflegt, ab jetzt ist auch der Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX480 mit dabei .​


----------



## Greuel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

besten dank! sieht gut aus

leider hab ich mir doch mehr vom watercool erwartet, zumal ich echt lange darauf gewartet habe. naja ...


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Da hast du Recht, allerdings lässt sich durch andere Pads schnell "Tuning" an den Kühlern betreiben. Nachdem WC mit der 58xxer Serie und den 0,25mm dünnen Pads auf den VRMs Probleme hatte, hat man jetzt den (richtigen) Weg über sehr dicke Pads gewählt. Wenn man hier auf etwas bessere Pads wechselt, lässt sich evtl auch schon einiges rausholen.

Für den WC spricht sicherlich die super Montage, der gute Durchfluss und eben das "Made in Germany" . Im Endeffekt machst du ja mit keinem Kühler hier etwas falsch und solltest nur nach deinen Prioritäten/deinem Geschmack gehen.


----------



## Greuel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Ich finde es nur sehr verwunderlich, dass die Temperaturen aller Kühler so knapp beisammen liegen.

Besonders dass der EK waterblocks mit der doch groben wellenstruktur so gut wegkommt. Sind ja nur bisschen mehr als 1 Grad unterschied zum WC, der ja eine sehr feine struktur aufweist. bei den PCB temperaturen liegen sie ja fast gleichauf

bin grad total zwischen dem Watercool (komplett vernickelt) und dem EK water blocks (nickel + acatel) hin und her gerissen. ich finde die neue 480er komplett-backplate vom EK water blocks sehr gelungen und macht ordentlich was her

ich hatte die 5870 mit nem WC kühler, und konnte keine vrm-probleme feststellen ... was war das los?

echt schwer 

und nochmals danke für die tests


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Das die verschiedenen Phasen unterschiedlich gut anlagen. Konnte ich zumindest deutliche Abweichungen an den einzelnen Phasen feststellen (nahe der Verschraubungen sehr gut, in der Mitte deutlich wärmer).

EDIT: Die geringen Unterschiede rühren mit Sicherheit auch von dem sehr potenten Kreislauf und damit niedrigen Absoluttemperaturen. So wären die Unterschiede mit höheren Wassertemperaturen evtl. noch etwas größer.


----------



## supercopa (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Da sag ich doch gleich mal Danke


----------



## bundymania (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



Greuel schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur sehr verwunderlich, dass die Temperaturen aller Kühler so knapp beisammen liegen.
> 
> Besonders dass der EK waterblocks mit der doch groben wellenstruktur so gut wegkommt. Sind ja nur bisschen mehr als 1 Grad unterschied zum WC, der ja eine sehr feine struktur aufweist. bei den PCB temperaturen liegen sie ja fast gleichauf


 
Wenn dich die fummelige Montage des EK Kühlers nicht stört, kannst du zu diesem Kühler greifen, ansonsten lieber den Watercool Kandidaten nehmen.

Ich teste übrigens mit Lüftern auf 600 U/Min. , also so, wie sie die meisten User am Mora betreiben,  in meinem bald folgenden Test gibt es teils deutliche Unterschiede bei den GPU Temps, so kann der Bitspower Kühler nicht mit den Top 3 Kühlern mithalten.
Koolance- und EK liegen auch bei mir recht nah beisammen, trotz der feinen Microfinstruktur des Koolancers.


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

@Bundy: hast du den WC- und AC-Pendanten schon durch?


----------



## bundymania (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Nein, fertig getestet habe ich diese beiden Kühler noch nicht, habe zuerst die Koolance, BP und EK Kandidaten gecheckt, die genannten und der XSPC folgen noch auf meiner Testschlachtbank


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Schönes Update. Der neue Kühler ist mal richtig gut. Die Leistung von dem ist noch besser.


----------



## push@max (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Erstklassiger Test! Sehr schön aufgebaut und gut zu lesen


----------



## Guapa5000 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Super Test!  

Wird es bei den 4 Kandidaten bleiben, oder werden zukünftig noch welche hinzukommen?


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



Guapa5000 schrieb:


> Super Test!
> 
> Wird es bei den 4 Kandidaten bleiben, oder werden zukünftig noch welche hinzukommen?


Aloha Guapa, schön dich auch mal hier zu lesen .

Kurzum: Wer hat denn von aufhören gesprochen?  Als nächstes liefere ich den XSPC nach. Das dauert aber noch etwas, also stay tuned.


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Ich für meinen Teil bin gerade mit dem Kühler von Aquacomputer fertig und als nächstes nehme ich mir den Danger Den Vertreter vor. Als letztes folgt dann der Watercool Kandidat. Da gibt es eine kleine Verzögerung, weil der zus. mit dem Mora 3 verschickt werden soll. 

Meine Resultate gleichen in der Rangfolge deinen soweit, nur die Delta-T Werte sind mit dem Mora natürlich anders und die Flowreihenfolge, aber das stört nicht weiter 

Der XSPC Kühler ist nicht schlecht, lässt sich recht leicht montieren und landet bei mir "dank" dem Bitspower Kühler im Mittelfeld - bei dir dürfte der sich dann am Ende wiederfinden


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



bundymania schrieb:


> Meine Resultate gleichen in der Rangfolge deinen soweit, nur die Delta-T Werte sind mit dem Mora natürlich anders und die Flowreihenfolge, aber das stört nicht weiter


Na, da bin ich aber froh . Dann bin ich mal auf deine Arbeit gespannt.


----------



## Guapa5000 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aloha Guapa, schön dich auch mal hier zu lesen .
> 
> Kurzum: Wer hat denn von aufhören gesprochen?  Als nächstes liefere ich den XSPC nach. Das dauert aber noch etwas, also stay tuned.



Ja ja, ich schwirre ja in zig Foren herum, jedoch bin ich nicht in allen angemeldet und oft auch nur stiller Mitleser.

Aber nun habe ich es ja endlich geschafft, mich zu registrieren. 

Topic: Wann geht es denn weiter? Gibt es da eventuelle Zeitpläne dafür?


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



Guapa5000 schrieb:


> Aber nun habe ich es ja endlich geschafft, mich zu registrieren.


freut mich und willkommen in der illustren Runde.



Guapa5000 schrieb:


> Topic: Wann geht es denn weiter? Gibt es da eventuelle Zeitpläne dafür? :wink:


Ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende das Update bringen zu können. Sitzt du auf heißen Kohlen?


----------



## Guapa5000 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Nein, überhaupt nicht! Stress Dich nicht - gut Ding braucht Weile! Bin zum einen einfach nur neugierig, und zum anderen bin ich ja mit der Erstellung des GTX 465/470/480-Sammelthreads im "Luxx" eine gewisse Verpflichtung eingegangen, die Leser auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.


----------



## P37E (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

super test und klasse bilder wie immer !!!
das video von der herstellung von AQ find ich besonders fein .. der laser is schon ziemlich mächtig, die zerspanende arbeit ist größtenteils nur schruppen und vorarbeiten. feine schlichtvorgänge, die feine kühlstruktur oder wie sie ihr finish erhalten bleiben dem betrachter leider verborgen und sind wohl auch ein bisschen Betriebsgeheimnis ...   Super Roundup hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter

p.s. 120 euro für einen kühler ohne backplate???


----------



## Aequitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Blöde Frage, aber misst du die Wassertemp. vor oder nach dem Radiator

MfG

Dominique


----------



## McZonk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Im AGB, also nach dem Radiator und vor der Pumpe. Sollte allerdings recht egal sein, da der Radi für den Kreislauf sehr stark ist und sich so die Ein- und Abflusstemperatur nur wenig unterscheiden sollten


----------



## Aequitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Ok, aber wenn ich meinen Sensoren traue habe ich 5,5°C Differenz, zwischen der warmen und kalten Seite.
P.S. Temperaturunterschied lässt sich auch am Schlauch erfühlen.


----------



## DOcean (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

passt eigentlich ein 480er Kühler auf eine 470?

Finde nämlich die Backplate sehr praktisch.


----------



## McZonk (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



DOcean schrieb:


> passt eigentlich ein 480er Kühler auf eine 470?


Leider nein. Ein Blick auf die Platinenlayouts zeigt es (GTX 470, GTX 480).


----------



## in-vino-veritas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



DOcean schrieb:


> passt eigentlich ein 480er Kühler auf eine 470?
> Finde nämlich die Backplate sehr praktisch.


Wie McZonk schon sagt, passt der GTX480 Kühler nicht auf die GTX470. 
Problematisch in der jeweiligen Grakamarge wird es lediglich, wenn die Karte vom Referenzdesign abweicht. 

Dann könnte ein Kühler nicht passen, jedoch gibt es dafür Kompatibilitätslisten; Kühler-Revisions, ansonsten kann man sich auch mit 
dem Kühlerhersteller in Verbindung setzen und je nach Möglichkeit was ändern bzw. abschleifen lassen.

Welche Backplate meinst du? Gibt doch bei Beiden welche zu erwerben 

Edit:

*@McZonk:*

Wärst du mal bitte so nett und könntest mir jeweils die Länge der Karten vom Slotblech bis Ende EKWB Kühlerkante nennen? 
Das wäre sehr nett!!!

Möchte mir nämlich eine der Karten zulegen und habe folgendes Problem :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es könnte hier vielleicht funktionieren, je nachdem wo der Kühler endet bzw. der Lüfteranschluss nicht im Weg ist!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der GTX 470 könnte es da schon eher Probleme geben, denke ich zumindest!?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der Länger her sollten beide Karten passen, da die GTX 470 kürzer und die GTX 480 in etwa so lang wie die GTX260 ist.

Vielen Dank
i-v-v


----------



## Guapa5000 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



McZonk schrieb:


> freut mich und willkommen in der illustren Runde.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende das Update bringen zu können.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Hihi, du hast mich erwischt.  

Ich habe leider kurzfristig noch etwas Schreibarbeit dazwischen bekommen und kann daher bisher nur mit einer tollen Nachricht aufwarten:
*
Danger Den hat auch noch einen Kühler für das Roundup auf Reisen geschickt.*

-> Ich beeile mich, versprochen. Jetzt steht das Testsystem wieder bereit und ich drück aufs Gas.

Edit: @in-vino-veritas: Deinen edit hatte ich bisher übersehen. Mache ich asap.


----------



## Guapa5000 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

@McZonk: No problem, nimm Dir alle Zeit der Welt, die Du brauchst. Ich wollte einfach nur mal nachhaken, ob da noch was kommt in dieser Richtung.

P.S.: Wäre natürlich super, wenn Du den XSPC (wie angekündigt) auch noch mit reinnehmen könntest.

Liebe Grüße aus dem "heißen" Ösi-Land :wink:


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Ja meinst du denn, dass der XSPC zum Spass hier liegt? 

Das anstehende Update wird so far den XSPC und DD umfassen. Bitspower hat bisher (nach Inkenntnisnahme der Testmethodik) auf die Stellung eines Samples verzichtet. Ich harke da auch gleich nochmal nach.


----------



## Guapa5000 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*

Na, geht doch noch was! Finde ich echt super, daß Du Dich da so reinhängst. 

Als kleiner Ansporn: KLICK


----------



## McZonk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

*Und ein neuer Kühler hat sich in die Testrunde eingefügt. Der Danger Den Vertreter kam leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig, weshalb ihr Euch demnächst nochmals auf ein Update freuen könnt. Bis dahin - Stay tuned. *

Edit: bevor sich jemand wundert: Ja, auf den Bildern ist wirklich eine andere Geforce GTX 480 zu sehen. Die Bilder entstanden mit einer Gainward GTX 480. Aber das sei nur am Rande bemerkt.​


----------



## hase (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

Mich würde auch ein Test der EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Hydro Copper FTW interessieren. Da ich noch am Überlegen bin, ob ich eine normale EVGA mit einem Heatkiller oder gleich die Hydro Copper kaufe. Ist da etwas geplant?


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

Da der gute Kollege in Urlaub ist, antworte ich dir mal unter Vorbehalt. 

In diesem Test werden vorrangig einzelne GPU-Kühler getestet und nicht komplett fertige Karten einzelner Hersteller. Somit ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich so etwas hier einfindet. Wenn du dir den Umbau zutraust, solltest du dir einfach eine EVGA-Karte kaufen und dann den von dir gewünschten Heatkiller montieren. Wie die Performance der Hydro-Copper einzuordnen ist, ist so natürlich schwierig. Diese sollte aber bei Analogie der Struktur etwa auf dem Stand des Tests der HD5xxx-Serie liegen - also absolut top bei der GPU und im hinteren Mittelfeld bei den Spannungswandlern. Das ist aber natürlich nur geschätzt.


----------



## hase (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

Der Umbau ist kein Problem. Nur lese ich immer mehr von diversen Aufklebern über den Schrauben und Sicherungslack an den Sachrauben, wo man sich dann grantietechnisch schon Gedanken macht. Selbst EVGA soll ja nun auch Aufkleber über die Schrauben machen. Da überlegt man halt, ob einen die "sichere Garantie" trotz Wakü ca. 50€ wert ist. Und Wakü ist für mich ein Muß und bei der GTX 480 sowieso.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

Bei den meisten Anbietern ist die Garantie/Gewährleistung beim entfernen des Kühlers weg.


----------



## Guapa5000 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*



McZonk schrieb:


> *Und ein neuer Kühler hat sich in die Testrunde eingefügt. Der Danger Den Vertreter kam leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig, weshalb ihr Euch demnächst nochmals auf ein Update freuen kann. Bis dahin - Stay tuned. *
> 
> Edit: bevor sich jemand wundert: Ja, auf den Bildern ist wirklich eine andere Geforce GTX 480 zu sehen. Die Bilder entstanden mit einer Gainward GTX 480. Aber das sei nur am Rande bemerkt.​


----------



## McZonk (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*

*Mit dem heutigen Update folgt der letzte Teil des Wasserkühler-Tests für die Geforce GTX 480.
*​


----------



## Guapa5000 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Also, ich muß jetzt echt mal ein Riesenlob aussprechen - echt tolle Arbeit, die Du hier leistest. Der Test beweist einmal mehr, daß ich "auf gut Glück" zum *richtigen* Kühler für mein Triple-SLI-Gespann gegriffen habe, wobei bei den GPU-Kühlern eh die Optik mehr im Vordergrund steht (so wie es mittlerweile "beinahe" auch schon bei den CPU-Kühlern ist).

Bin mal gespannt, wann Bundy endlich mit seinem Review rausrückt.


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Vielen Dank Guapa. Solch Lob kann ich nach der Plackerei dann doch gebrauchen, war jetzt auch eine Menge Arbeit und abseits dieses Test lief auch noch eine Menge mehr. Ich hoffe dennoch dass das Roundup in seinem Umfang für alle genügend Infos liefert und bei der Kaufberatung hilft.



Guapa5000 schrieb:


> ... daß ich "auf gut Glück" zum *richtigen* Kühler für  mein Triple-SLI-Gespann gegriffen habe, ...



Wenn das so ist: Hast du denn auch den entsprechenden Radiator eingeplant? Ansonsten mal husch, husch hier für die Monster-Radis abstimmen .


----------



## Guapa5000 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

2x Mora 2 Pro doppelbestückt sollten in etwa ausreichen, denke ich mal. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht reiss ich mir doch noch 2 140er Versionen des neuen Mora 3 unter den Nagel. Aber bis der Mora 3 verfügbar ist, ist sicher auch schon Feser mit einem komplett neuen Monsterradi in den Startlöchern.

Sorry for OT.

EDIT:



McZonk schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal husch, husch hier für die Monster-Radis abstimmen .



done.


----------



## kreids (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 3 | 28.07.2010*



hase schrieb:


> Der Umbau ist kein Problem. Nur lese ich immer mehr von diversen Aufklebern über den Schrauben und Sicherungslack an den Sachrauben, wo man sich dann grantietechnisch schon Gedanken macht. Selbst EVGA soll ja nun auch Aufkleber über die Schrauben machen. Da überlegt man halt, ob einen die "sichere Garantie" trotz Wakü ca. 50€ wert ist. Und Wakü ist für mich ein Muß und bei der GTX 480 sowieso.



also ich habe ecga nochmal angeschrieben wegen dem aufkleber auf der schraube. 
zitat von evga:
Answered By Stefan B (8/4/2010 6:55:59 AM): Hallo Herr .......,

Sie können den Kühler wechseln. Heben Sie aber bitte den Originalkühler auf, da die Karte im Falle einer RMA zurückgebaut werden muss. Passen Sie bitte außerdem auf, dass Sie die Karte nicht physikalisch beschädigen, da die Garantie sonst erlischt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


also ist es bei evga kein problem trotz aufkleber über der schraube!

mfg


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

@Guapa: Dann setz mich über das hoffentlich gestartete Tagebuch in Kenntnis 

@kreids: Sauber. Eine Sammelthread zu dem Thema wäre mal noch eine Idee. Mit wirklich brauchbaren Infos, wer den Kühlerwechsel zulässt.


----------



## Skaos (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



McZonk schrieb:


> Eine Sammelthread zu dem Thema wäre mal noch eine Idee. Mit wirklich brauchbaren Infos, wer den Kühlerwechsel zulässt.



Das stimmt.. ich habs von Asus mal irgendwo hier in gelesen.. und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen macht es Powercolor auch, Nachteil hier: schlechter Mailkontakt (keine bis sehr zeitverzögerte Antworten), der einem aber eh nichts bringt, da hier der Endkunde immer über den Shop gehen muss um eine RMA einzuleiten. 
Die RMA selbst verlief allerdings trotz Um- und Rückbau selbst mit beschädigtem (kleine aber deutlich sichtbare Delle an einer Ecke) Originalkühler ohne Probleme, Dauer ca. 1,5 Monate, über HoH eingeleitet.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 2*



McZonk schrieb:


> Edit: @in-vino-veritas: Deinen edit hatte ich bisher übersehen. Mache ich asap.


Wäre nett, wenn du das noch machen könntest: *#85* oder habe ich die Antwort übersehen!?

Vielen Dank


----------



## McZonk (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Hast du nicht, es war etwas Sand im Getriebe.

Sollten (Slotblende-Ende Kühler) rund *214 Millimeter *sein.


----------



## crux2005 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Hi Leute,

Als ich Heute meinen Koolance VID480 auf die GTX 480 montieren wollte, vielen mir viele Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer auf. Habe deshalb die Abdeckung runder gemacht. Sowas bekam ich zu Augen:

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/8186/94448100.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/498/53605369.jpg

Wurde der GPU-Block benutzt? Oder ist das normal?

Habe schon ins HardwareLuxx Forum geschrieben, die meinen, ist normal. 

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Ist ja leider auch normal, siehe erste Seite. 

PS: Dem Onkel bundymania kannste ruhig glauben.


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Der ist definitiv unbenutzt. Wenn der mal etwas in Betrieb war, verfärbt sich das Fett meist etwas schillernd (s. Spoiler erste Seite).

Ganz wichtig: Gut reinigen bevor du ihn einbaust. Höchstens du magst das ganze Fett im Kreislauf gelöst haben.


----------



## crux2005 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Habe jetzt ein Wenig Wasser auf den Block gegossen und tada - er hat sich so wie in der Review verfärbt. Ihr hattet also Recht, der Kühler wurde noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Wiederum aber ein Armutszeugnis angesichts der Fingertappser und oberflächlichen Verunreinigungen deines Kühlers (besonders bei dieser Preisklasse!) .

Nimm am besten etwas Wundbenzin und reinige den Kühler eingehend. _Plexiglas und Gummidichtung dabei nur mit warmen Wasser reinigen und nicht mit Lösungsmitteln.
_
Bundymania erwähnt übrigens immer wieder dass Koolance nach eigenen Angaben jetzt weniger Fett verwendet. Erstaunlicherweise habe ich aber noch keinen Kühler gesehen, auf den das zutrifft.


----------



## bundymania (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Wie viele Koolancer haste denn schon in Fingern gehabt, die nachweislich ab Mitte Juli produziert wurden ?  Das ist größtenteils noch alte Lagerware was derzeit bei AT und anderen Shops in der EU rumliegt !


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

AT war bei den Dinger eine ganze Weile ausverkauft, sodass ich darauf schließe, dass es sich derzeit um eine recht neue Charge handelt.

Sollte ja kein Angriff gegenüber dir sein, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es bisher keine saubereren Kühler gibt, oder kannst du mir die etwa zeigen, weil du so viel mehr als ich in den Fingern hattest?  Ich denke wir beziehen uns hier beide nur auf Aussagen und Erfahrungen durch Foren, also kein Grund aufzubrausen.


----------



## crux2005 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



McZonk schrieb:


> Nimm am besten etwas Wundbenzin und reinige den Kühler eingehend. Plexiglas und Gummidichtung dabei nur mit warmen Wasser reinigen und nicht mit Lösungsmitteln.



Auf dem Plexiglas ist aber auch ne Menge Fett.  Hoffe das geht mit Wasser runter. Trotzdem, danke für die Tipps.
btw: ja, bin auch ein wenig enttäuscht von Koolance


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Plexi und das falsche Lösungsmittel führen schnell zum Supergau (auch gerne erst etwas Verzögert in Form von Sprödigkeit/Rissen). Versuch es wirklich mal mit warmen Wasser. Das Fett sollte da schon löslich sein.


----------



## bundymania (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



McZonk schrieb:


> AT war bei den Dinger eine ganze Weile ausverkauft, sodass ich darauf schließe, dass es sich derzeit um eine recht neue Charge handelt.
> 
> Sollte ja kein Angriff gegenüber dir sein, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es bisher keine saubereren Kühler gibt, oder kannst du mir die etwa zeigen, weil du so viel mehr als ich in den Fingern hattest?  Ich denke wir beziehen uns hier beide nur auf Aussagen und Erfahrungen durch Foren, also kein Grund aufzubrausen.


 
Du hattest geschrieben "erstaunlicherweise" und ich habe den Grund erklärt, weil du mich erwähnst hattest, so einfach ist das 

Die GPU Kühler von Koolance sieht man ja eh recht selten in unseren Gefilden, noch seltener in aufgeschraubter Form. Da muss man wohl wirklich einfach mal abwarten, ob sich die Info seitens Koolance irgendwann belegen lässt. Ich habe zwar ettliche Sachen von Koolance in letzter Zeit erhalten, aber neue GPU Kühler waren nicht dabei. Ferner kann es gut sein, das die erstmal ihren US Lagerbestand abverkaufen und dann erst auf neue Ware aus Korea zurück greifen. 

Unschön ist es allemal mit dem Fett, besonders bei den ausgerufenen Kühlerpreisen !


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Vor allem hat sich bei Koolance offenbar wirklich etwas geändert und man verwendet jetzt wirklich weniger fett. _Erstaunlicherweise _ist es aber immer noch viel zu viel. Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Nichts für Ungut Bundy .


----------



## crux2005 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Das Fett auf dem Block habe ich gereinigt, aber da sind noch immer Kalk Rückstände. Und die gehen nicht weg.  Das ist aber definitiv nicht normal.... boh ey 
Eine Lösung? Oder habt ihr den Kalk auch? Der kann ja nicht vom QC gekommen sein, oder doch?


----------



## GoZoU (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Wenn der Kühler nicht mit normalem Leitungswasser in Betrieb war bzw. gereinigt und anschließend getrocknet wurde, kann ich mir nicht erklären wie sich dort Kalkablagerungen bilden sollten. Hast du Bilder davon?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## madmatze (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Moinsen!
Also erstmal vorab ein gelungener Test.
Jetzt hab ich eine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich meine 8800GT nun austauschen und bin am überlegen mir eine gtx470 oder480 zuzulegen. habe einen black ice gt stealth 360 radi drin und möcht wissen ob der den auch noch ausreicht? da man ja viel über triple radis 420 liest.


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



madmatze schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich eine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich meine 8800GT nun austauschen und bin am überlegen mir eine gtx470 oder480 zuzulegen. habe einen black ice gt stealth 360 radi drin und möcht wissen ob der den auch noch ausreicht? da man ja viel über triple radis 420 liest.


Was hängt denn noch im Kreislauf? Oder willst du ausschließlich die GPU mit dem Radi kühlen? Das würde nämlich locker reichen.


----------



## madmatze (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Habe nur noch die cpu mit im kreislauf!


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Etwas detailierte Angaben würden da durchaus helfen  Meine Glaskugel verrät mir leider nicht, welche CPU du nutzt und schon garnicht ob diese übertaktet ist.


----------



## crux2005 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler nicht mit normalem Leitungswasser in Betrieb war bzw. gereinigt und anschließend getrocknet wurde, kann ich mir nicht erklären wie sich dort Kalkablagerungen bilden sollten. Hast du Bilder davon?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Hier sind die Bilder:
ImageShack Album - 2 images

Bei mir war er noch nicht im Betrieb, und wahrscheinlich wird er das auch nicht...


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Na also so kannst du ihn aber bedenkenlos einsetzen.  Wenn dich diese kleinen Rückstände noch stören, kannst du zumindest beim Nickelteil noch mit schärferen Lösungsmitteln reinigen (Etwa Aceton/Nagellackentferner). 

Anschließend aber gut reinigen und erst dann wieder mit dem Plexiglas zusammenbringen.


----------



## madmatze (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Oh sorry!
habe einen i7 920 nicht OC drin!


----------



## McZonk (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Gut, das heizt dann insgesamt ordentlich, sodass ich zu einem 420er oder deutlich stärkeren 360er greifen würde. Der BI GTS 360 würde es wohl packen, aber nur mit sehr, sehr, sehr viel Luftdurchsatz. Die engen Lamellen brauchen eben Durchsatz um anständig zu arbeiten. 

Wenn du aber darüber nachdenkst auf (Th)Fermi aufzurüsten, dann würde ich ein Radiupdate an deiner Stelle mit einplanen. Ansonsten ist der Silentgedanke der Wakü wohl hinfällig.


----------



## madmatze (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

ok, danke für die tipps!


----------



## crux2005 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*



McZonk schrieb:


> Na also so kannst du ihn aber bedenkenlos einsetzen.  Wenn dich diese kleinen Rückstände noch stören, kannst du zumindest beim Nickelteil noch mit schärferen Lösungsmitteln reinigen (Etwa Aceton/Nagellackentferner).
> 
> Anschließend aber gut reinigen und erst dann wieder mit dem Plexiglas zusammenbringen.



Das war dann doch zu viel des guten Glaube ich. Der Lack oder was es auch immer ist ist ein wenig runtergegangen.  Naja...


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Der Koolance scheint wohl der beste Kühler zu sein, oder sollte man dennoch lieber zum AquagraFX greifen?


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Preis- und Optikfrage.  Im Endeffekt kühlen (logischerweise) alle Kühler dieses Vergleichs deutlich besser als der Referenzkühler, sodass bei der Wahl des Kühlers auf den eigenen Geschmack geachtet werden sollte. Sowohl was Optik, Preis als auch Leistung angeht.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Naja, schön ist der Koolance Kühler in meinen Augen ja nicht. 
Aber der AquagraFX scheint im Vergleich eine Durchflussbremse zu sein. Der Kühler von WaterCool kühlt wohl dafür ein wenig schlechter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Wie du siehst machen auch 35-50l/h mehr den Braten auch nicht fett.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

War denn mein alter Kühler (Aquacomputer für 295GTX Single PCB) eine noch größere Durchflussbremse als ein AquagraFX für die 480GTX?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Größere Bremse würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## madmatze (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Hallo,

wollt eben wissen was kritische wassertemps sind??


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Also 647.096 K dort ist die Kritische Temperatur ............

Aber der Grund das ich so eine bescheidene Antwort gebe ist der, das die Wassertemperatur 1) keine Zuverlässige Messmethode ist (Optimal geeichte Sensoren ausgenommen) und 2) es auf die Temperatur des GPU ankommt. Solange der läuft und du keine Bildfehler bekommst ist alles gut!


----------



## madmatze (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Ok gut geeicht ist der inlinemessfühler denk ich wohl nicht!

also soll heißen das solange alles reibunglos funktioniert und keine fehler auftauchen is alles io?!


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Der Begriff "kritisch" ist eben recht dehnbar und es wäre auch hilfreich gewesen, wenn du zunächst deine maximale Wassertemperatur gepostet hättest. Ein grober Richtwert für eine maximale Temperatur sind etwa 38-40 °C, denn da können Schläuche schon sehr weich sein und bei nicht ausreichender Sicherung von Tüllen abspringen. Hier muss man aber auch bedenken, dass unter Last dann ein Delta zur CPU-Temperatur von ~40 °C dazu kommt, wo nahezu jede CPU in einem kritischen Bereich läuft. Eine pauschale Aussage ist also schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## madmatze (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

ok habe mal ein bischen probiert und folgende daten ermittelt:

Nach einschalten PC:
GPU 36 Grad
CPU 34 Grad
Wasser ( Inlinetempfühler vor agb) 34 Grad

nach 20min furmark:
GPU 62 grad
Cpu 48 grad
Wasser 47 grad

nach 3h anno am stück:
GPU 51 grad
CPU 64 grad
Wasser 49 Grad

GPU mit smart doctor und cpu mit pc probe ermittelt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Mess die Temperaturen mal mit einem Thermometer nach. Wie hoch war denn die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## madmatze (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Raumtemperatut liegt bei 20 grad!
mit thermometer muß noch eben warten meins is kaputt!


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Das mit dem Thermometer auf jeden Fall machen. Wenn du bei 20° raumtemperatur kurz nachd em Start shcon über 35° hast, so scheint mir der Inlinesensor fehlerhaft zusein.


----------



## madmatze (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

So mal nachgemessen:

bevor der Rechner an ist:
Wassertemp Thermometer 20,5 Grad

nach Win7 hochlauf:
Wassertemp Thermometer 22 Grad
GPU 31 grad
CPU 27Grad

anschließend Testdurchläufe : Temps fast identisch wie vorher beschrieben (ca 0,5 bis 1 grad dazwischen!).


Ergänzung : Raumtemperatur 20 Grad,  Lüfterumdrehungen am Triple 960 Umdrehungen!


----------



## empty (6. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Siehst du, sag ich doch die Dinger sind nicht gut bis gar nicht geeicht 

Alles tipptopp, du könntest auch etwas Spannung von den Lüfter nehmen da hast du noch Spielraum um "leiser" zu werden


----------



## GmaXimum (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Ahh ja sehr schön...


----------



## Rasputin468 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Hallo alle mit einander.

Hab ein Problem mit dem Kühler hier.Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen.
Hatte bis jetzt nur die CPU drin gehabt und wollte mir jetzt endlich den gtx470 Kühler gönnen damit endlich ruhe ist.Hab den Kühler heute erhalten und direkt verbaut.nach dem einschalten und befüllen der Pumpe , musste ich feststellen dass da wo normalerweise ins AGB das wasser von Radi fliesst fast nichts mehr rauskommt. dachte zuerst vielleicht was falsch angeschlossen oder knick irgendwo.Nichts des gleichen. Also CPU Kühler ab und alleien im Kreislauf , ein wenig mehr kommt jetzt raus aber dass ist kein Durchfluss mehr sondern durchschleich.Hab auch gedacht beim neuen Kühler ist das was vielleicht verstopft , nein auch nicht. Ich bin echt ratlos.Der Kühler hat überall echt gut abgeschnitten und dann so was ? Eventuell kann mir einer ein Tipp geben.

Mein System.
Laing DDC-1Plus 60%-100%
Alpahcool Livingstone HF
Watercool Hetakiller x3 gtx470
Feser tube 16/10 Schlauch HF
Feser tube 16/10 Anchlüsse HF


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] GTX 480-Wasserkühler im Vergleich - Update 4 | 08.08.2010*

Traust du dich einen Blick in den Kühler zu werfen?


----------

